# Help me please! advise?



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Hello everyone. Im new here - only registered today. Can you give me some advice please?Im in the process of being diagnosed (i think!)as ive been to the Dr and he has done a few blood tests and a stool test, and has now referred me to a Specilaist private Dr. Ill be going there next week. Thing is, I dont know what is wrong with me! do i have IBS? or IBD? My Dr has told me very little and im confused and scared! Basically it started "out of the blue" about 6 months ago when i started to get upset tummy before my periods, very few weeks. Then it got more frequent, and now sometimes I get it everyday! It really hurts and makes me feel awful and im doubled-over with pain in my tummy. Sometimes my tummy makes noises too. The pain is quite high in my tummy, a few inches beneath my chest. Ive been spending most days in the loo with upset tummy and in pain over christmas! I feel that no-one at home understands how much pain im in!Ive not been diagnosed my my Dr in any way and have no idea what he thinks is wrong with me. Does this sound like IBS? or IBD?Ive read about horrid stuff like Crohns Disease and now im scared. Am i right in thinking that you get fevers and bleeding with Crohns? - I dont think i I have either of those symptoms.Can anyone advise me please? Thanks a lot. x


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Vikki.I know it is hard to be patient when you are in pain, BUT the reason you were referred to the specialist was to have a proper differntial diagnosis done. She will study the tests you had so far, your histry, how you "present" your symptoms not just how they "prdent" tehemselves and then use her specialized knowledge in the field of GI disease to seet up a plan to rule-out specific possible causes.Until then, it is really impossible for anyone having any less information than the doctor has to advise you. we would be shooting in the dark and could err easily by speculating.Now. once you have been worked up by the specialist, if there are nay questions you could not get answered, or did not understand the answer, then the folks here can be of help.I will sugest to you, however, that the odds are she will find something treatable and relatively benign more likely than something which will produce grave fears. Oftent imes it is a problem with a simple solution, so try not to project the worst as this is the less likely outcome.Let us know how you make out! Everyone in the community cares.







MNL


----------

